# Children of Pakistan



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

brightside. said:


> WTF kind of thread is this? Why did the OP choose to show kids, of all the things in the world, on an architecture and urbanity forum? And those too only from a minority of the Pakistani population (the northerners and Pushtuns).



pashtuns are a very large minority, 20-25%. the problem is you punjabi guys dont view them as pakistanis and treat them like dirt, despite this they serve the army and do all the dirty jobs in pakistan. You should have respect for them and treat them as human beings for crying out loud. Punjabies seriously have a racist attitudes towards every one in pakistan just because they are the majority (44%). This is the main reason pakistan is in such a mess today. It is you who are breaking up the country, if you treated every one equal we would have been far more united. It was the Punjabies who mistreated bengalis before 71, and now you treat rest of us like crap.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ it's not lik that my friend.. punjabis are all the sewage cleaners and house maids but i don't see them complaining... i also feel that this thread should hav been about all pakistani children and not just those from northern areas and NWFP.....


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> ^^ it's not lik that my friend.. punjabis are all the sewage cleaners and house maids but i don't see them complaining... i also feel that this thread should hav been about all pakistani children and not just those from northern areas and NWFP.....



whats wrong with showing children of northern and western pakistan??? again the problem is media pakistani and non pakistan always focuses on eastern pakistan (Punjab and Sindh) most outsiders dont even no these people exist in Pakistan. 

Also I have seen with my own eyes how pashtuns are treated in Lahore and Karachi.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

betaab2 said:


> pashtuns are a very large minority, 20-25%. the problem is you punjabi guys dont view them as pakistanis and treat them like dirt, despite this they serve the army and do all the dirty jobs in pakistan. You should have respect for them and treat them as human beings for crying out loud. Punjabies seriously have a racist attitudes towards every one in pakistan just because they are the majority (44%). This is the main reason pakistan is in such a mess today. It is you who are breaking up the country, if you treated every one equal we would have been far more united. It was the Punjabies who mistreated bengalis before 71, and now you treat rest of us like crap.


may be its bcoz u see punjabis every where n less representation of others.....is something bothers u..... but racialism is not just limited to Punjabis only..... even in Pathans within themselves like against Khattaks by other pathans n so is in Punjabis n others about people of different region, language......... 

its all bcoz of lack of education that most Pakistanis don't even realise that their comments are racist/can hurt other's feelings......

anyway this discussion is useless...... n also not allowed here :cheers:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

betaab2 said:


> whats wrong with showing children of northern and western pakistan??? again the problem is media pakistani and non pakistan always focuses on eastern pakistan (Punjab and Sindh) most outsiders dont even no these people exist in Pakistan.
> 
> Also I have seen with my own eyes how pashtuns are treated in Lahore and Karachi.


therz nuthin wrong wid showing children of northern pakistan bro... i am a chitrali myself... but the problem is that many ppl think we wanna show how "white" we are.. that's the problem.. they don't know that we just wanna show the side of our country that is seldom shown... that's the only reason why i want this thread to be for all pakitani children... :cheers:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Mojojojo. said:


> its all bcoz of lack of education that most Pakistanis don't even realise that their comments are racist/can hurt other's feelings......


right on!!! now let's hav some more beautiful pics..


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Right on!
A kid from Hunza!!








2 brothers from Baltistan. One wearing Diesel


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

school girls in Baltistan:


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some where in Hunza:


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Hunza


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

^ hunza is a very interesting place


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

betaab2 said:


> pashtuns are a very large minority, 20-25%. the problem is you punjabi guys dont view them as pakistanis and treat them like dirt, despite this they serve the army and do all the dirty jobs in pakistan. You should have respect for them and treat them as human beings for crying out loud. Punjabies seriously have a racist attitudes towards every one in pakistan just because they are the majority (44%). This is the main reason pakistan is in such a mess today. It is you who are breaking up the country, if you treated every one equal we would have been far more united. It was the Punjabies who mistreated bengalis before 71, and now you treat rest of us like crap.


You moron I'm not Punjabi, nor am I against any group of people. 

But this thread is out of place and simply a bizarre choice for an urbanity forum. Granted, this is the travel and geography section, so maybe a thread on children could be dedicated here (although it still looks extremely pedo-ish). But why limit it to only children of the north, which is a small part of the country? 

It seems to me its simply an attempt to show how "white" and "European" looking northern Pakis are, which is pathetic, to say the least.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> ^^come on man... u r bein extremely negative now.....


ok


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^come on man... u r bein extremely negative now..... i'm one of them n we are the most peace loving ppl... thus proving the warrior-like image wrong...


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

I already knew about this... also the people of northern India look like that, thanks for the pics tho!


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

People from northern Africa all the way up to northern Pakistan and India are Caucasian, also the Arabs and all other middle easterns. Benazir Bhutto could pass for a Sicilian lady.


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

rosn19 said:


> I already knew about this... also the people of northern India look like that, thanks for the pics tho!



no they dont, only in the kashmir area they do


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

brightside. said:


> You moron I'm not Punjabi, nor am I against any group of people.
> 
> But this thread is out of place and simply a bizarre choice for an urbanity forum. Granted, this is the travel and geography section, so maybe a thread on children could be dedicated here (although it still looks extremely pedo-ish). But why limit it to only children of the north, which is a small part of the country?
> 
> It seems to me its simply an attempt to show how "white" and "European" looking northern Pakis are, which is pathetic, to say the least.


i posted this because people dont even know they exist, people think all pakistanis are streotypical brown, also pashtun are not small part, 25% of population of pakistan is not small, granted not all pashtuns have these featrues but many do, nothing wrong with showing diversity. also since i am kashmiri, a lot of my family members look like this.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

betaab2 said:


> no they dont, only in the kashmir area they do


I'meant kashmir when I said northern India.


----------

